# Physiotherapy Officer



## rnkelly (28 Oct 2010)

Licensed Civvy Physio's once enrolled are on what pay scale- GSO or Medical Officer?


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Oct 2010)

A simple search would have answered your question, however:

Physiotherapy Officers are GSO. They are not Medical Officers and are not paid as such.

Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## CombatDoc (28 Oct 2010)

Look here for pay rates for GSO Captains:  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/payscales-131#officersregular-1


----------



## TJ97 (30 Mar 2015)

After going back and forth for a month, I think I've decided I want to take a bachelor degree in Psychology or Kinesiology, and then a masters in Physiotherapy. 

If I did my Bachelor on my own, but then went through the army and paid education for my masters (2 year program). So I would be required to be in the army for 4 years for the paid education right? As long as it took me 2 years to the month?

Now, how does that work with being a NCM vs. an Officer? Would I be unable to be a NCM because of going through paid education? I can't find anything about NCM on the paid education page, only about Officer Cadets. 

Also I read:
"You will benefit from paid tuition, a full-time salary and benefits, second language training, an exciting career after graduation, and more opportunities than you can imagine." (http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96)
I understand the paid tuition fine, but I don't understand the full time salary and benefits part. When I'm doing my masters would I then be working at the same time? And why am I getting benefits if I'm in school?
Also- "second language training" ? In contrast to the majority of Canada my school in Alberta (I now live in Ontario) from K-6 taught Spanish, so I took Spanish from Gr. 5-10 and I know next to nothing of French other than what is similar to Spanish. Is the second language training always French? I'm fine if it is, but is there other options?

Thank you! 

Also right now I'm a Gr. 12 student and if I decide to do the Kin bachelor I'll need to possibly go back after I am done highschool in February and go to an "adult learning center" and take another science if I'm not able to fit it into my schedule. My next semester (Sept. - Jan.) is already going to be 2 Sciences (Kin and Physics or Chemistry) and I don't know if it's such a great idea to take 3 sciences all at once when I'm not all that great with Physics or Chem. Would that make them value me less, having done another course after highschool? I would be doing it immediately after, so if I'm done in February I'd be registering for the course in February, maybe even January a couple days before my last exam so I can start quick. 

I'm really confused, so any help would be great, please!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Mar 2015)

Read this first. http://www.forces.ca/en/job/physiotherapyofficer-44



> I want to take a bachelor degree  . . .  and then a masters in Physiotherapy.


Okay, that's the only way the that you will be able to meet the educational requirements to get licensed as a practising physiotherapist in Canada.  To be a physiotherapist in the CF you have to be able to be licensed in Canada (just like any civilian physio).  The same goes for all the credentialed medical professionals (doctors, dentists, nurses, pharmacists, physiotherapists, social workers . . .) in the CF.



> If I did my Bachelor on my own, but then went through the army and paid education for my masters (2 year program). So I would be required to be in the army for 4 years for the paid education right? As long as it took me 2 years to the month?


What you do on you own time and dime to obtain an acceptable undergraduate education for admission to a physiotherapy program is your own business and of no concern to the CF.  *When you complete that bachelors degree*, and then seek subsidization from the CF for a masters in physio, you will have to be already accepted to a recognized Canadian physiotherapy program.  If your application to the Canadian Forces is successful, you will be enrolled in the CF before beginning that subsidized program.  Thus you will be in the CF during your time in the masters program and after graduation will owe the CF a period of obligatory service that will usually be two months for every month of subsidized education.



> how does that work with being a NCM vs. an Officer


All CF physiotherapists are officers.



> . . . but I don't understand the full time salary and benefits part. When I'm doing my masters would I then be working at the same time


During the time doing a masters you would be in the CF, Regular Force - everybody in the Regular Force is paid for their service. Yes, you would be working.  Your job - getting a masters degree in physiotherapy.  Generally, if you fail to complete the program or quit, you would have to pay back all the pay and allowances as well as tuition and expenses paid to you by the CF during the time you were being subsidized.



> Is the second language training always French?


How many official languages do we have in Canada?  English and French!  Do you expect to be working on a day to day basis with Spanish speakers?  Anytime you see second language training being discussed assume it is one of those two.



> Also right now I'm a Gr. 12 student and if I decide to do the Kin bachelor I'll need to possibly go back after I am done highschool in February and go to an "adult learning center" and take another science if I'm not able to fit it into my schedule. My next semester (Sept. - Jan.) is already going to be 2 Sciences (Kin and Physics or Chemistry) and I don't know if it's such a great idea to take 3 sciences all at once when I'm not all that great with Physics or Chem. . . .


Blah, blah, blah, whatever.  Who cares?


----------



## TJ97 (31 Mar 2015)

Sorry....
Thanks someone can lock this now.


----------



## DAA (31 Mar 2015)

TJ97 said:
			
		

> Sorry....
> Thanks someone can lock this now.



Why lock?  The fun hasn't even started.  By your own admission........

I have birth defects that I thought for a long time disqualified me from ever joining the military, simple as that because while they're no harm to anyone else or myself in normal circumstances, I can't be involved in any contact sports and combat obviously goes way beyond a contact sport like football. 

To shorten up my long post:

- Would my needing a puffer when the weather goes below -25 C go against me? 
- Would my needing an epi-pen for unknown allergies go against me?
- Would my needing an epi-pen for known allergies (most likely nuts or extreme cold) go against me?
- Would my asthma go against me even though I use my puffer maybe three times a year. 
- If it turned out I don't need an epi-pen as the incidents were just a fluke or I'm not allergic to anything, would my having them in the past go against me

And best of all   ---->   http://army.ca/forums/threads/118130.0.html    Not one single response and even after a month?

Ask your question(s) and get right to the point!  If your questions revolve around "medical" related issues...you aren't going to get an answer here.  But if you want to ask those types of questions to help screen yourself out, then you are probably doing someone somewhere a favour.


----------



## patelh35 (15 Nov 2017)

Hi all,

I can't seem to find this via the search function -- what rank do PTO's start at? Is it 2Lt like other GSOs or Lt's like Nursing Officers? 

Thanks


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Nov 2017)

Since you need a Master of Physiotherapy to qualify for this occupation, upon completion of BMOQ you would be promoted to Lt.  More info here: http://www.forces.ca/en/job/pdf/physiotherapyofficer-44

The recruiting page says $51,000 = Lt Pay Level C for Direct Entry Officers.

Pay Rates here: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-class-c-officer-rates.page

If you are recruited as an untrained physiotherapist then it is whole different story: " If you choose to apply to this program, you must have proof that you have been accepted without condition to a Master’s degree program in Physiotherapy at a Canadian university."  This generally happens with people that are already serving in CAF.


----------



## da1root (15 Nov 2017)

Guess I should be paying attention to this part of the forum as well 



			
				Simian Turner said:
			
		

> This generally happens with people that are already serving in CAF.



The CAF accepts people off the street for this, the entry plan is DEO(SEELM).  SEELM stand for Subsidized Education - Entry Level Masters.  This year the CAF enrolled 2 Physiotherapists who already had their Masters (DEO) and 1 person who was getting their Masters (DEO-SEELM).

Further information

For DEO applicants: They are enrolled at the rank of Officer Cadet and commissioned right away to the rank of Second Lieutenant.  This is the pay for for BMOQ, upon successful completion of BMOQ individuals are promoted to the rank of Lieutenant.

For DEO(SEELM) applicants:  They are enrolled at the rank of Officer Cadet and commissioned right away to the rank of Second Lieutenant; they stay at this rank/pay while they're attending school.


----------



## patelh35 (28 Nov 2017)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Guess I should be paying attention to this part of the forum as well
> 
> The CAF accepts people off the street for this, the entry plan is DEO(SEELM).  SEELM stand for Subsidized Education - Entry Level Masters.  This year the CAF enrolled 2 Physiotherapists who already had their Masters (DEO) and 1 person who was getting their Masters (DEO-SEELM).
> 
> ...



Buck_HRA, is there a maximum number of PTO's the CAF recruits yearly via DEO and DEO(SEELM)?


----------



## da1root (28 Nov 2017)

patelh35 said:
			
		

> Buck_HRA, is there a maximum number of PTO's the CAF recruits yearly via DEO and DEO(SEELM)?


Yes.
The intake numbers (called the "SIP") change year to year; as such the max number of Physiotherapy Officers that the CAF enrolls for DEO & SEELM changes with this requirement.


----------



## patelh35 (29 Nov 2017)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Yes.
> The intake numbers (called the "SIP") change year to year; as such the max number of Physiotherapy Officers that the CAF enrolls for DEO & SEELM changes with this requirement.



Is the number of PTO's as per the Strategic Intake Plan published? I'm just wondering if they were still enrolling this year.


----------



## da1root (29 Nov 2017)

patelh35 said:
			
		

> Is the number of PTO's as per the Strategic Intake Plan published? I'm just wondering if they were still enrolling this year.


The Strategic Intake Plan (SIP) is not published as it can change through the year (and often does), although most Recruiters should have access to this information in the Canadian Forces Recruiting Management System (CFRIMS).  
For 2017/2018 the SIP is filled for DEO Physio, for 2018/2019 the projected SIP has been released and at the moment it's projected that the CAF will enroll 2 DEO Physiotherapy Officers for 2018/2019 (please note this is a projection and the number can change at any time).


----------



## patelh35 (30 Nov 2017)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> The Strategic Intake Plan (SIP) is not published as it can change through the year (and often does), although most Recruiters should have access to this information in the Canadian Forces Recruiting Management System (CFRIMS).
> For 2017/2018 the SIP is filled for DEO Physio, for 2018/2019 the projected SIP has been released and at the moment it's projected that the CAF will enroll 2 DEO Physiotherapy Officers for 2018/2019 (please note this is a projection and the number can change at any time).



When would the 2018/2019 SIP come into effect (i.e. when would the CAF start recruiting again?)

Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Nov 2017)

Our fiscal year starts 1 April, so when you hear someone refer to 18/19, 19/20, etc, that refers to 1 April to 31 March of those years.


----------



## da1root (30 Nov 2017)

patelh35 said:
			
		

> When would the 2018/2019 SIP come into effect (i.e. when would the CAF start recruiting again?)
> Thanks for all of the help.





			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Our fiscal year starts 1 April, so when you hear someone refer to 18/19, 19/20, etc, that refers to 1 April to 31 March of those years.



To add onto PuckChasers information, 18/19 does indeed refer to 1-Apr-18 to 31-Mar-19; the "Now Hiring" on the site is opened up because people can apply for for the 18/19 recruiting cycle starting now.  So technically the CAF is recruiting for 18/19 now; however offers go out in waves.  

Dealing purely with 18/19 
December/January/February/March the concentration is offers for ROTP, December/January are early offers since the deadline for application is 31-January. February/March starts the concentration on trying to complete the conditional offers for ROTP.
Depending on where a person's file is in the system is depending on when they could see movement of their file, for example if someone has only been CFAT/TSD tested they could hear from the CFRC earlier than someone who is already on the Competition List.  The reason for this is that the first set of offers for any DEO Occupation normally won't start being processed until late February/early March.

Keeping in mind that while starting to process the 18/19 numbers that the CAF is still trying to meet the target numbers for 17/18.  Between January and end March there are alot of moving parts in the Recruiting System.

All this to say, depending on where your file was in 17/18 when you were informed that the occupation was closed is depending on how soon into dealing with 18/19 that you'll hear from the CFRC about starting to move your file forward again.


----------



## patelh35 (30 Nov 2017)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> To add onto PuckChasers information, 18/19 does indeed refer to 1-Apr-18 to 31-Mar-19; the "Now Hiring" on the site is opened up because people can apply for for the 18/19 recruiting cycle starting now.  So technically the CAF is recruiting for 18/19 now; however offers go out in waves.
> 
> Dealing purely with 18/19
> December/January/February/March the concentration is offers for ROTP, December/January are early offers since the deadline for application is 31-January. February/March starts the concentration on trying to complete the conditional offers for ROTP.
> ...



Would the quota for the 17/18 also apply for DEO(SEELM)? Logically, I imagine that if I were applying for sub. education now with a graduation date of August 2019, I would take up a spot for the 19/20 recruiting cycle instead of this cycle.


----------



## da1root (6 Dec 2017)

patelh35 said:
			
		

> Would the quota for the 17/18 also apply for DEO(SEELM)? Logically, I imagine that if I were applying for sub. education now with a graduation date of August 2019, I would take up a spot for the 19/20 recruiting cycle instead of this cycle.


The quota for 17/18 has already been filled.  Your graduation date does not tie into what year you use quota for, it's based on the year you join.  So someone in their first year selected this year and someone in their final year selected this year both take up quota for enrollments this year.


----------



## 306FL306 (13 Jan 2019)

Lots of GREAT information here. Thank you to the 2 CF members who are/were recruiters.

I'm interested in understanding the progression through the ranks for a Physiotherapy (PT) officer. 

I read that if a person is accepted while attending school, they are accepted as Officer Cadet, commissioned right away to 2nd LT and stay in that rank until completion of BMOQ; then, they are promoted to LT. After promotion to LT, how long does it take for promotion to Captain and onwards?

Cheers!


----------

